# Removal of foreign body - ear



## Kate Tierney

I have always understood that removal of a foreign body from the external ear canal using lavage (no forceps, curette, etc) is not a billable procedure in the ER (or the office for that matter).

Anyone else have any different information here?  The Ingenix Desk Reference for procedures describes the code 69200 as one using a tool; forceps, spoon, suction, or oil in the case of an insect, but no lavage.


----------



## sam_son 

for coding  removal of foregin body in the ear (69200) physician have to use forceps, curette, etc


----------



## lphillips

*Agree*

I agree that a lavage does not warrant use of 69200 per the definitive description


----------



## kak6

I agree usually the nurse does the lavage not the physician so is not separately billed. Only the physician can use the forceps, curette ect. if for some reason the physician did do the lavage it still is not billed separately but is included in the E/M.


----------



## Cuteyr

*Foreign body Pinna/Auricle W/o incision*

Could someone help me out with the code for "Foreign body Pinna/Auricle W/o incision" with the help of a forceps.
i.e)removal of foreign body that got stuck in the hole created by ear piercing

Thanks


----------

